# Q about Mini Mancha Ears



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Are Mini Manchas with erect ears registerable? Showable? I've seen conflicting information online.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe F1's can be but by the later generations they must have the lamancha ear. Not sure if its F3 or F5


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump. More opinions please!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you tried contacting the registry?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact the registry. The people are usually happy to answer any questions and would be the best to answer your question.


----------

